# Info on Dymondwood riser mass for RC



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2014)

RC, I mentioned that the dymondwood riser adds about 1/2 pound or so, to the finished bow when compared to coreflex actionwood. This was my best educated guess, but I wanted to get some facts for myself and others. Always good to have facts rather than guesses.

I sent out an Email to Bingham Projects this morning asking about the weight difference between the two laminated risers. They quickly responded with two example risers. They used recurve riser blocks, but I was able to calculate what I needed from there.

2" X 3.75" X 22" risers, Coreflex Actionwood weighed 4.55lbs, and the dymnodwood weighed in at a hefty 7.40 pounds.

 4.55 dvided by 7.55 = a 61.4 percent weight increase.

 Now for some more figures:

2" x 3.75" x 22" = 165 sq in.

 4.55  pounds divided by the 165 sq in =.0275 pounds per sq. in. for the Coreflex Actionwood.

 7.40 pounds divided by the 165 sq in = .0448 pounds per sq. in. for the Dymondwood.



Now to translate that into weight for a longbow, using a standard longbow riser block measuring 1.5" x 1.75" x 18 " long.

 1.5" x 1.75" x 18" = 47.25 sq in.

 47.25 sq in x .0275 = 1.299 pounds for Coreflex Actionwood longbow riser block.

 47.25 sq in x .0448 = 2.117 pounds for Dymonwood longbow riser block.

 Now the weight of a finished riser will be reduced by at least 40% of these weights, by the time you cut in the fades, cut in you sight window, and sand the grip area.

1.299 x 60% of original weight = approx. .7794 pounds finished weight for Coreflex Actionwood.

2.117 x 60% of original weight = approx. 1.2702 pounds finished weight for Dymondwood.

1.2702 lbs - .7794 lbs = a difference of .4908 pounds.

Very close to my original guess of 1/2 pound.

 Now if you add two 1/16" thick by 12" long pieces of  the Phenolic accents to the front of the riser, it also adds even more mass without adding bulk to the riser. The Phenolic is very heavy on its own.

 If you were to make to identical bows, one with Actionwoon, one with Dymondwood, you would be able to feel the noticable weight difference in your hand. Also, you will definately feel the difference in the hand shock of the bow as well. Not to mention a much quieter bow.

 Now some of the the very Dense Exotic hardwoods are nearly as heavy as the Dymondwood, but I gues that is not what we are talking about in this comparison.


 Sorry for the extra calculations and long winded explanation, but I found out some things posted on bow making have no facts to back up whats said when I was doing research. Because like that TV commercials said, "If it's on the internet it's got to be true!".

 Try a Dymondwood riser on the next bow you build for yourself RC, and I think you will like it!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 25, 2014)

The fellow who builds Kanati bows, Jason Kendall, told me going from actionwood to dymondwood, on his size risers, was approx. a 4 oz. gain.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 25, 2014)

Great info. I was looking last week for info on Phenolic. I was getting ready to order a custom recurve and considered Phenolic to add some mass to the riser. I and these weighted arm wristbands of my wife's to the riser and decided that a full pound was about the increase I wanted. The bowyer said that snakewood was very heavy also. I never found the info as to how much increase it could make


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2014)

1gr8bldr said:


> Great info. I was looking last week for info on Phenolic. I was getting ready to order a custom recurve and considered Phenolic to add some mass to the riser. I and these weighted arm wristbands of my wife's to the riser and decided that a full pound was about the increase I wanted. The bowyer said that snakewood was very heavy also. I never found the info as to how much increase it could make



Yep, the phenolic will add weight, that's one of the reasons why the Black Wiodow curves shoot so nice. Just look at the layers of phenolic staked in that riser. Dymond wood is something to consider in your curve your having built too.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 25, 2014)

Good info. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 25, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> The fellow who builds Kanati bows, Jason Kendall, told me going from actionwood to dymondwood, on his size risers, was approx. a 4 oz. gain.



He must make some beautiful shaped bows....they not big blocky risers are they?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 25, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> He must make some beautiful shaped bows....they not big blocky risers are they?



Not to me,but look up JK Traditions, and decide for yourself. I wouldn't exactly call them shapeless classics.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2014)

They look kinda like Shrews and shoot good.
  Thanks for the info Dave and trouble to get it. I am gonna build another bow to deer hunt with this year and will be gathering materials soon.I`m kinda undecided what to build. I love Hill style bows more than any but the hurt my shoulder after a month or so shooting them.Nothing wrong with the bows just a wore out shoulder. I love the way my r/d bow "mojo" shoots but don`t have that form anymore so I got to build another form for the new bow. Its between a 62" bow with a lot of curve like a Centuar or a milder one like a Mohawk at 64". If I can put some money back I may build both. Good thing about building your own I can do both for the price of a cheap store bought one. RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 25, 2014)

robert carter said:


> They look kinda like Shrews and shoot good.
> Thanks for the info Dave and trouble to get it. I am gonna build another bow to deer hunt with this year and will be gathering materials soon.I`m kinda undecided what to build. I love Hill style bows more than any but the hurt my shoulder after a month or so shooting them.Nothing wrong with the bows just a wore out shoulder. I love the way my r/d bow "mojo" shoots but don`t have that form anymore so I got to build another form for the new bow. Its between a 62" bow with a lot of curve like a Centuar or a milder one like a Mohawk at 64". If I can put some money back I may build both. Good thing about building your own I can do both for the price of a cheap store bought one. RC



Osage RC think Osage....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2014)

No problem at all RC, glad to do it for you. I know no matter what kind of bow you build, it will have some blood on it before long!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> Good info. Thanks for taking the time to post it.



Thanks Todd.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2014)

Buckbacks, I`ve used osage. its a fine heavy wood but not heavy as I`m wanting. I ain`t got the skill to whittle one yet. Maybe later.RC


----------

